# 60" led tv reccomendations



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

I purchased a 55" led samsung smart tv about 3 weeks ago and not happy with it. Is there any good reccomendations for a 60" led tv ? I don't need all the 3D features either.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What model was it and what did you not like?
Some things are inherent across the board with any given technology and some things are unique to a particular brand or model.


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

It seems to give a really fake image kind of like a video game and the screen is to bright of white and no matter how much you adjust the settings it's still to bright and if you try to darken the screen up from the whites then it's to dark, also fast moving images always seem to have a blur. The model is un55es7150 samsung


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What you're describing is SOE or soap opera effect. That is a function that can be turned off in the TVs picture menu. I think it's under advanced in the settings. As for brightness first turn off Eco settings and switch to "movie mode" then tweak your backlight and contrast. 

Best option for you would be to calibrate your set. DVE, Disney Wow, and other discs are available and you will find a lot of support in the display calibration section of this forum. Tackling this will get you 70-80% there. 

Past that I would suggest finding a good calibrator in your area to put the finishing touches on your display. 

Good luck.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Overall the Samsung LCD (LED is the backlight source) televisions have pretty good picture quality compared to the other LCD TV's.
I have a 2011 (maybe 2012) year model Samsung 8000 60" and a 6000 46" and both took some effort to get the best picture.
The settings are not global so you have to do the picture setup for each input you use.
The first one takes the longest then you leverage from that.
The previous post points you in the right direction.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The "soap opera effect" is a product of LCD technology and how images are processed when the refresh rate is 120 hz or higher. The earliest LCD televisions looked terrible...especially with animation. It was generally ok for anything shot on video. But film looked awful. Newer TVs handle it a lot better, but that's probably what you are seeing. And in most cases, it can be adjusted or disabled.


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

I returned the samsung and went with a 60" sharp aquos and so far the picture is really nice.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharp has been impressing recently a few years ago I would have never recommended them but now it's a good choice. 

Still my above post is relevant. Tweaking your picture can really give you a better experience and I've found the sharps really take on a new life when properly calibrated. 

Glad your happy with the new set.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I like Sharp too, and I am glad you are pleased.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Since I'm currently on the hunt for answers myself, any audio sync issues with your led 60" Sharp Aquos?


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

I haven't had any issues with the audio or video at all, this tv has been awesome so far.


----------

